# Adobe Premiere stürzt immer ab . Datei läuft auf anderem Computer problemlos



## mediamat (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

wieder mal einer dieser "Premiere stürzt immer ab"-Threads.
Nun betrifft es mal mein CS5.5.

Es bleibt immer stecken, entweder in der Timeline (egal welche Stelle, mal hier mal da) oder beim Rendern.
Bei diversen Projektdateien, die auf einem anderen Computer aber funktionieren.
Schon NVIDIA Karte (GeForce 1070) aktualisiert, restliches System ist eigentlich auch sehr leistungsstark.
Neuinstallierung hat auch nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand noch Ideen, was man noch versuchen kann?
Es wird wohl an der Hardware liegen, aber was kann man noch probieren um das zu beheben?
Kann es sein, dass CS5.5 "zu alt" ist und ab irgendnem Moment einfach nicht mehr auf einem aktuellen System funktioniert, Windows 10 ist drauf, restliche Komponenten auch noch recht neu.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann dir leider keine exakte Auskunft geben, wo es klemmt. Aber es ist durchaus denkbar, dass es einfach auf einem (aktuellen) Windows 10 Rechner nicht mehr läuft. Ich tippe da wirklich auf ein Softwareproblem.
Wenn du noch Zugriff auf den "anderen rechner" hast, dann render deine Projekte darauf und such dir für den neuen Rechner eine andere Sofdtware. Das Adobe-Abomodell "Creative Cloud" geht schnell ins Geld. Ich rate immer dazu, Alternativen anzuschauen. Beispielsweise das durchaus preisgünstige Blackmagic DaVinci Resolve für Video und Serif Affinity Photo als Photoshop-Ersatz.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Zvoni (17. Oktober 2019)

Open-Source-Alternative: KDEnlive.
Schneide meine Videos seit 2 Jahren damit und bin zufrieden (bin aber auch nur Amateur)
Download DE | Kdenlive
Kdenlive: Schnittig für Windows - DIGITAL PRODUCTION


----------



## mediamat (17. Oktober 2019)

Ok, vielen Dank. Ich werde mir die zwei mal anschauen...


----------

